# ETC to Strand conversion



## kittyn3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it possible to convert an ETC show file into a Strand show file and ow would I do that? Thanks and Hello.


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to Control Board!!

Dennis


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes it is possible. What you need to do is get the show in the USITT ascii format. You can do this through showport (you download it from strands software website). After you export it through showport, you will then need to import that ascii into express off line (if you are using and expression console, if your not, this will be much harder). Save the show in express off line and that should do it for ya. 

A few questions for ya before you go and do this though.... what strand console are you using and what ETC consoles are you using? Also, what is the nature of the show (are you using any movers, scrollers, part cues, affects, that type of thing). ASCII does very well with just strait cues, but it does not do well with part cues, moves that kind of thing. 

There are company's out there that do this if you send them the showfile. If you have a very complicated show that it would cost to much to reprogram yourself and you are not getting the right results from the ascii, that could be an option.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Sorry, but I've got no idea how to do what you want. Follow Footer's suggestions and see where you get.


----------



## kittyn3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a Strand 520i board. Most of the time I am trying to convert from an Obsession lighting console to the Strand console. I can get Showport to convert a show into the Ascii format but what I need is to go from Obsession into Strand. I can convert an ETC file into an Acsii file but that is where I get stuck because showport won't convert the file to a Strand file without errors. Then it won't work in the Strand board. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## Footer (Apr 30, 2007)

First, don't double post, second, I have a solution for you in the other thread that you just started.


----------



## Van (Apr 30, 2007)

What footer said. And " Hello! Welcome Aboard. Glad to have another new memeber, tell us a little bit about yourself. I like the pirate Smilie, Wish I'd seen that earlier.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! Sounds like Footer's got this one well under control. Where are you and what do you do?


----------

